

Show HN: Mrklt, Kindle-style highlights bookmarklet for the web - eloisius

http://mrklt.herokuapp.com/<p>A friend and I threw this together a while ago and I recently decided to get it to a "releasble" state.<p>We'd appreciate feedback.
======
benrhughes
Twitter signup fails on redirect with a "sorry that page doesn't exist".

Url is
[https://api.twitter.com/oauth/mrklt.herokuapp.com/session?oa...](https://api.twitter.com/oauth/mrklt.herokuapp.com/session?oauth_token=<somebigtoken>);

~~~
eloisius
Doh. Broke a Heroku environment variable. It works now. Thank's for catching
it.

~~~
benrhughes
Thanks for fixing it :)

The app itself is really nice. Seems to do exactly what I'd expect. Nice and
simple.

Good work.

------
aiurtourist
There are tons and tons of "web annoation" tools and services, but none have
ever caught on. What makes yours different, and who is your audience?

~~~
eloisius
There are quite a few, but all that I've found suck. Cruise this the list[1]
and see. They all require a browser extension for highlighting.

My audience is anyone who reads in the same way I do. I often want to snip a
paragraph from an article or paper and have a quick way to browse through my
recent snippets to refresh my memory on what I've read.

I don't really care about "social" or seeing community highlights. I just want
something to help me digest material faster.

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_annotation>

